# Picky eaters



## Bring (Nov 28, 2009)

I got a Pygmy Nannie about a year ago. She was so scared of humans she wouldn't let us get close to her. I walked around the yard in the same manner she did (2 steps, freeze, 2 steps,etc.). Eventually she began to let me pet her. I had her three months when she kidded a little doeling. I noticed the mama was a really picky eater. She didn't eat anything aside from her hay. I suspected she may have been pregnant so I bought grain. She didn't like it. I thought it was just her. No, the baby is picky too. Baby s almost a year old now. Mama will eat the grain now. They only like certain weeds, not many. They don't like apples or carrots or anything else. Every once in a while they break into the chicken yard and eat their food but I heard thAt's bad for them. They are healthy and a good weight but I thought goats ate almost anything? Oh and the mama still allows baby to nurse?? Won't let me milk her though.


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 29, 2009)

First and foremost, the baby was never weaned?

Second.. given that she was somewhat of a rescue (ie. scared of humans) she may never have been given treats (we see this sometimes with dogs, we have a breeding poodle who didn't know what a treat was) and thus has taught baby that you don't take them because we don't know what they are.

I was lucky enough, both my Pygmy's were raised with small kids and as a result love love love treats.


----------



## Bring (Nov 29, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> First and foremost, the baby was never weaned?
> .


Am I supposed to wean her?  Will the mama just keep on nursing?  Will it hurt the mama?  She isn't skinny or anything.


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 29, 2009)

You should wean her, but it might be harder now (someone else like helmstead might be able to provide more help with this). It won't necessarily hurt momma, but it's a pain in the butt if you want to seperate them for whatever reason. Trust me. My girls are related but aren't momma and baby and Mione throws a fit when Cissy is taken away even for a moment... like when I weighed them for worming. Yikes.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 29, 2009)

almost a year old baby and momma is still letting her nurse.....that actually is strange.   At about 5 mos. old is the longest my does will ever let a baby nurse.  Hmm...nature is weird.  My does just refuse the baby to nurse and wean then on their own if I leave any in the herd to keep, usually I sell all kids at 3 mos. old.

If you do see her nursing, I would put the youngster in a pen for a few weeks, break that nursing cycle.  Yes it needs to stop and if the momma didn't do it, you need to correct this when you can....no it shouldn't hurt anyone though.

goats are very picky eaters.  mine don't like fruits usually, actually they only like their pellets and grass and hay.   They nibble on garden stuff I throw over the fence.   Just pick and leave the rest to rot off.   One thing they love is corn stalks.  Now my goats attack those like crazy.

All goats have preferences and yes they can easily be picky eaters.

Make sure you supply a goat mineral block.


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL my two will eat anything. Cissy tries to eat me on occasion if I don't give her their feed quick enough. 

The especially like carrot slices.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine spit out carrots!  LOL


----------



## mully (Nov 30, 2009)

Funny how most people think goats will eat anything -)


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 30, 2009)

yea so funny when I hear people say---oh I saw a goat eating a plastic bag or a tin can or a Doritos bag or something...LOL....yea they mouth everything to check it, but sure don't eat it.


----------



## Marta (Dec 9, 2009)

goats eat anything yerrrrrrrrrr right...
If I could make a wish that's the one thing I would wish for.
Marta in all her wise wisdom and love of food has stopped eating Oats, she has also stopped eating her crushed sweetcorn and Boss seeds, she loved those she would run and jump over the moon when she knew it was time for Dad to come around the corner first thing in the morning. She hates any form of hay she hates cold water out of the tap she hates anything unless I actually hand it to her on the first time of seeing a new food.
We have put it down to her being pregnant (or she had better be lol)
She screams to go out into the field first thing in the morning only to stop and stare into space....ooooooooooooo dad can you see that crow thats flying 2 miles away lol...... when I go and collect her now from the commune she is lying down and cudding, nope she will not get up unless I say #hey Mart whats this (pointing at the food she has left) she may eat it then lol
I have seen her try to climb a tree cos there is a plastic bag in it. dunno what she would have done if she could have climbed high enough lol


----------



## chandasue (Dec 11, 2009)

I thought my girls were weird for not wanting carrots, raisins or apples. All they want is hay and grain. They won't leave me alone until I give them grain.


----------

